# Lesbian couple new to the site, in need of advice!



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,

I am a 25 year old woman in a relationship with my 28 year old partner and we are currently going through the process of referral through NHS Wales

Reasons for this is due to same sex couple and myself having endometriosis (also had ovarian cyst removed last year)

We are at the stage where we are going for appointment in Cardiff on 30th April to discuss the eligibility criteria after going to the initial consultation 6 months ago.

I am hopefully on track to being 30 BMI but it is worrying me, my partner won't achieve it by April 30th. We haven't been informed of the criteria until received the letter last week.. Throughout entire process nothing has been mentioned about BMI.

Has anyone got any insight on this? Will they accept us onto waiting list if almost at 30? Will they consider the endometriosis over the weight criteria If I don't quite achieve 30?

If we are denied due to BMI, what is the next step? 

Are you told at that appointment if you are successful or do you have to wait for another letter?

Sorry for all the questions, have lots we want clearing up or support with.

Thank you


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiya I don't know if it's too late now but I thought I should reply. We were time I had to increase my weight whilst we were on nhs funded list at ivf Wales. I tried and went to dietician but at our appointment we were called to when we got top of the list ( where they just take more bloods and check were eligible) the nurse just added a few pounds on for me as my bmi was still a little low. She could see I'd tried as I took notes from doctor to say I'd been to dietician. I was totally worried but they really didn't make a fuss of it. The two nurses were great about it and said it won't be questioned. Not long later I have my meds so it doesn't look ike it is going to be an issue for them. Ityou either let me know how you get on. So much to worry about


----------



## alnoora (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi 

I was told my bmi needed to be below 30 before I started ivf. I didn't take it too serious as I wasn't much over. When I went for my first appointment at the clinic they wouldn't start until I was below 30. 

They could not start treatment until I was below 30 as I was an nhs patient.

Good luck I know it's hard to loose weight x


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for the replies.

It is a worrying time, making sure your body is ok for treatment... Massive pressure! It is hard to lose weight and even though I am trying and losing some I know I won't make it below 30 by 30th April.

We went to an open evening at CRGW private clinic tonight and it was lovely, so not overly worried about NHS appointment as we know more about our options... A lot of money but worth it.


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

We had the consultation today and despite being 31.9 BMI they have accepted us onto the waiting list ready for stimulated IUI with waiting list to get started approx 6 months!   so happy!!


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Great news, no need to worry now they won't question it again. 
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Mrst83  the doctor said to try to get it under 30 due to medication being more effective but all ok otherwise and we are also now booked in for the mandatory counselling on Monday! Really glad they are moving things on now x


----------

